# What's the best bow press for the money?



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a Bowmaster Portable Bow press, but I'm going to throw it away. One of the metal spacers that the press uses broke earlier today and as a result the cam on my bow was bent. I'll never use one of these again.

I need a new press, but I can't spend too much. Any sugestions? Thanks! -Chris


----------



## rrebel83 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a prototype in progress right now but It is probably a month or so before i will produce anything. I am trying to make it usable for all bows. The trick is the finger design.

I am guessing they will run around 350-400 depending on the final design and will work awesome..I have used them all and this is better than any apple product or ez press design i have ever seen.  But it is a little hard to make universal


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

For about 100 bucks you can buy a nitehawk portable press I havent found a bow I havent been able to press so far including X force and the monster.Just do a search here on ATs web site.


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a toad press, it is like under 300 tyd, he has them for sale here on AT. I have an x-force, commander, BT equalizer and Elite Ice(wife's), a Genisis and two of the new Diamond Nuclear Ice bows for the kids(22" ata) I can press them all. Press is very adjustable, and built like a tank.
Matt


----------

